# roundhouse



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all:  I started to build my roundhouse. It will be patterned after the Como Roundhouse in Como,Colorado.

All I know about this roundhouse is what I gathered from the internet, where there are some photos and information about this historical site.Here are some photos from the net.





































I understand that somebody bought the property and started restoration work on it. However, the last information I can get from the net dates back to 1993.  Does anybody know about the progress of this restoration? 

Anyway,the Como Roundhouse looks very impressive to me and I just hope that I can build something very similar ot it.

Rudy Allarde


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy... 

I'll be watching with interest! I've marked this thread. 

Dawg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you see the roundhouse kit that Colorado Structures offers? http://www.coloradomodel.com/babmain1.htm Pretty neat, or you can just buy doors/etc. Jerry


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I have done so far.









This shows the curved front face using plywood and pieces of 2x4s (as seen from behind).









This shows the front face. It is cut from 3/4" blue styrofoam. A layer of vinyl concrete patcher will then be laid on the styrofoam (w/ glue), and then imprinted with stonework design to replicate the stone structure of the Como Roundhouse.









Close up. I made the arches 8" wide because they will be used mainly with diesels. This might create a difference in perspective in relation to the prototype.  The doors will be made of wood; but that will be later.

The front face is 63" wide and 14" tall. Each door is 10 1/4" at the highest arch. What I am doing here is to build as many parts of the roundhouse as I can this winter and then assemble them outside when it warms up this spring.

Rudy Allarde


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a guy who built a large roundhouse very much like the one you are building out of Jigstones about a year ago. You will need to search thru the building forum acchives if you want to read about it. I tried to find it for you but didn't have the time.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Luck with your project Rudy. Roundhouses are a bugger to get right, but it looks like you are off to a good start. I will be interested to see your progress with this one.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rudy Allarde on 01/27/2008 6:01 PM





























I understand that somebody bought the property and started restoration work on it. However, the last information I can get from the net dates back to 1993.  Does anybody know about the progress of this restoration? 

Anyway,the Como Roundhouse looks very impressive to me and I just hope that I can build something very similar ot it.

Rudy Allarde




That would be quite the project. I sure like this one!  Looks like you have a good start on your own version.

My regards,
--Ron in Alaska


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Having seen the rest of your projects, and the results, I know this will really be neat. I see what you mean about the building being less than scale, as the doors in that last picture really let you know how tall the originals were. It is also interesting to see what appears to be a loco lantern, attached to the right side of the outside wall.

You will have a pretty hefty project when you are through, so will probably need help when you place it on your RR. Good luck with it, and I'll be tuned in to watch your project!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you notice that over 120 years later it's actually CLEAN?  Funny how our image of the past can be coloured by our view from today.  Must have been a real mess working there.  No fun at all.

I'm waiting to see how you do those stones.  I need ideas.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif

Dave


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rudy,
  
  I will follow your build with interest as I plan to build a model of the Alpine engin house. Here is another photo of the Como round house showing the turntable deck, and check the plow on the engine to the left. 
   chuckger


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, 

A great prototype to model! The original of course was for early narrow gauge engines and quite small, I had an HOn3 version from a kit many years ago. Your "standard gauge" incarnation should be a lot more impressive looking than the original but still typical. 

What Bob M. says about this being a "hefty project" is true. My roundhouse with smaller openings and stalls and only 5 stalls took two of us to position it outside. One fellow I knew was going to build a 10 stall roundhouse but after seeing that my rather smallish 5 stall and turntable was taking more room than he'd planned for his 10 stall gave up on the idea. hehe!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That will be NICE! Jerry


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see how your stonework turns out. What a neat idea!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My Porterhouse Stake was cast in concrete from latex molds.  It is only 4 feet across.  It weighed almost 500 pounds and required 4 people to move it.  The molds were made by carving Styrofaom first and then making the latex molds.  A lot of work for a one time structure.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Richard, thats really beautiful! And Well worth the trouble you went to. A one-of-a-kind I'm sure, and anyone would be proud to have that on their layout!

You don't happen to have any Porters on your R/R do you??/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave McCurdy in Canada has built one out of Jigstones. I don't know if that is the one you are thinking of? 

http://www.rgs.almontecentral.ca/


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW  Richard    500 LBS?   That surpases my  480 LB Tunnel


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 01/29/2008 12:24 AM
My *Porterhouse Stake *was cast in concrete from latex molds.  It is only 4 feet across.  It weighed almost 500 pounds and required 4 people to move it.  The molds were made by carving Styrofaom first and then making the latex molds.  A lot of work for a one time structure.








_Porterhouse Stake _?  Love_ that_ pun.  That's one heck of a roundhouse you have there. I've acquired five Porters for one of _my_ upcoming projects. I can see where one could get attached to _those_ engines, too.  Anyway, once again, one of our members has raised the bar on a structure project. 

My regards,
_*--Ron in CC*_


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are a couple of shots of Dave McCurdy’s roundhouse at Ridgway that Ric mentioned.
 








 








 
Those two foot patio stones underneath will give you an idea as to how large this seven stall roundhouse is. It was made of lumber and JigStones. I bet that backhoe came in handy moving it from the garage.
 
Another local RGS fan, Bill On3, had Fred Mills talked into building one on the eastern end of the IPP&W. After seeing the area Dave’s roundhouse and turntable took up, Fred has finally listened to reason and will have Lawrence build a three stall, double depth engine house for the Craig Leigh engine service facility peninsula.
 








 
Work has already started on the engine house, and the roadbed and track will be changed in the spring. No need for a turntable as there is a very good wye at the top of the peninsula.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive project.  Can't wait to see the finished project.  Later RJD


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

I am finished making the stone front wall of the roundhouse. The following is how I did mine, knowing that there are many other ways of doing it.










Tools and materials:
    1) coloring liquid mixed in a gallon jug. I used Buff color, from Lowes.
    2) a mist sprayer bottle
    3) Titebond III glue, and brush
    4) Quickrete vinyl concrete patcher
    5) flat screwdriver, and some sticks
    6) coat hanger wire cut in several lengths and shapes
    7) a roller painter, without the roller brush, and a soft bristle brush
    8) Dremel, with a small tapered grinding stone
Procedure:
    1) Brush Titebond III glue on the work area
    2) Mix about half a medium sized plastic cup of Vinyl Concrete Patcher with the coloring water mix, to make a peanut 
        butter consistency 
    3) Lay the mixture on the work area, sculpting as you go like putting icing on a cake.  Mist with water or color mix to
        maintain the desired consistency.
    4) Very lightly run the bare paint roller over the surface. This will create the irregular surface seen in rock or stone.
    5) Make the horizontal (level) and vertical imprints, using the coat hanger wires. Simulate grout lines.
    6) Spray with water or colored mist occassionaly to keep from drying prematurely.
    7) When about dry, clean the grout lines using a flat screwdriver.
    8) Leave alone for a couple of days.










After a couple of days it will be ready for finishing touches using the Dremel grinder. Now will be the time to put your personal imprint into your project. The sharp edged blocks seen above needs to be smoothed out as in stone. The grout lines need to be cleaned up or deepened using the flat screwdriver or Dremel.



















Here, the stone blocks and lines are clean and well defined.










The front wall of the roundhouse is finished. The color has not turned out as I wanted. Too dark. Maybe it will lighten up to a light buff color after a couple of months in the sun.










The next step is making the doors. The above is a preview. The wooden doors will be dressed with styrene strips and painted barn red or burgundy. That will be next week, after the SELSTS.

Thanks for looking in and the nice comments.

Rudy Allarde


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rudy Allarde on 02/08/2008 1:57 PM
I am finished making the stone front wall of the roundhouse. The following is how I did mine, knowing that there are many other ways of doing it.










After a couple of days it will be ready for finishing touches using the Dremel grinder. Now will be the time to put your personal imprint into your project. The sharp edged blocks seen above needs to be smoothed out as in stone. The grout lines need to be cleaned up or deepened using the flat screwdriver or Dremel.






















The front wall of the roundhouse is finished. 

Thanks for looking in and the nice comments.

Rudy Allarde



Absolutely stunning, first-rate, top-of-the-line work. Once again an MLS member has raised the bar when it comes to model railroad structures.  The definition and authenticity of detail is the best I have seen to date. 


--Ron in CC


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

by your description it seems very easy.
by your fotos it seems marvellous!


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished the front wall doors. Here is how they turned out.




























Ron in CC, thank you for the very kind words. Let me assure you that I have no intention of raising the bar, since doing so will also apply to me . Your words of encouragement come especially handy when the old arthritic fingers slow me down. Thank you.

Kormsen, thank you. Yes its really that easy. Try it, you might like it.

Rudy Allarde


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks great!

Kevin.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy - 

That's first-rate work. Bravo!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 01/29/2008 9:30 AM
Here are a couple of shots of Dave McCurdy’s roundhouse at Ridgway that Ric mentioned.
 








 








 
Those two foot patio stones underneath will give you an idea as to how large this seven stall roundhouse is. It was made of lumber and JigStones. I bet that backhoe came in handy moving it from the garage.
 

Yet another stunning roundhouse. The bar keeps getting raised here on MLS.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rudy Allarde on 03/03/2008 4:45 PM


I finished the front wall doors. Here is how they turned out.




























Ron in CC, thank you for the very kind words. Let me assure you that I have no intention of raising the bar, since doing so will also apply to me . Your words of encouragement come especially handy when the old arthritic fingers slow me down. Thank you.

Kormsen, thank you. Yes its really that easy. Try it, you might like it.

Rudy Allarde 



Rudy, everything about your fine work as demonstrated in this project is absolutely first-rate and museum quality. I don't see how it could get any better than that.  You are a true artist. 


--Ron in CC


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

That is sure beautiful work Rudy.  I'm certainly impressed with your technique for creating a realistic stone effect.  I've had a little experience with concrete-on-foam in the past and can appreciate the level of effort you put into your project.  I wish I had the space to put a roundhouse on my layout.  If I did, I would use your's as a model for mine.

Doc


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, 
That is one great looking roundhouse! VERY nice work....  thanks for sharing your work and methods....


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy 

An excellent piece of craftsmanship ... I add my congrats to the others as we admire your fine work. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Your roundhouse is coming along really well, Rudy.  I visited the prototype a few years ago and what you've done really captures the appearance.  I look forward to seeing your completed building.

Llyn


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, that is excellent work! I admire how you decided that was what you were going to build and you did it! I also appreciate your how-to and detail pics! Really grand! Those doors look exactly like the prototype. And your brick work looks so real. Thanks for sharing your project with us!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW, that looks great!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, that is looking SO GOOD! It doesn't seem like the weight will be a problem, as you've got the foam core. 

I'm going to have to try the carving technique. It has really turned out nice.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, 

That is fine work. What a grand center of attention that will be on your railroad! I had a model of the Como roundhouse in HOn3 many years ago. It was a nice kit with plaster walls. It was in no way as impressive as yours. 

Thanks so much for sharing your modeling methods with us.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I really can't believe I missed this thread. I must have slept through winter. It is truly beautiful work. For my porter house stake I carved foam but then made a latex mold and poured them in concrete. Yes, it weighed 500 pounds for a 4 foot roundhouse. I can imagine what yours or the jigstone one would weigh. This one is truly impressive. Thanks for the detailed technique.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very *impressive, Rudy!  This will be a thread to keep for future reference. I really like the way it turned out.

Thank you for sharing,
Matt


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Rudy,

That is really a great job, in fact I think they should tear down the prototype and put yours in its place./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Roland/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, been keeping an eye on this thread all along. Just outstanding work but everything you do is outstanding. 
Thanks for always shairing the "DIY" with your projects.


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, thank you to everyone for all those wonderful comments.They mean a lot to me.

Today I started on the roundhouse sidewalls. They will be done in sections which will then be assembled on the railroad when the weather permits. This picture shows a section of a sidewall. It measures 12" x 48" x 1/2" plywood. I also show plastic windows ( Colorado Model Structures ) glued to acrylic sheets 0.080" thick. They measure 3 1/2" x 5". The prototype showed 3 smallish double hung windows.

3/4" blue styrofoam will be glued over the plywood, upon which the concrete vinyl patcher will be laid.










Thank you and I'll see you in about two weeks.

Rudy Allarde


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice Rudy ! 

I can't wait to see it next to the turntable you built.


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bryanj,  like you, I can't wait either to see how the roundhouse and turntable will look and fit together. I built the roundhouse front curve ( parallel ) to the turntable curve at 18" apart. ( ie. turntable= 3 1/2 ft radius curve, roundhouse curve= 5 ft. radius curve. I hope that made sense. I cannot describe it in technical terms./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

As a reminder, here is how the turntable looks.



















Thanks,

Rudy Allarde


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy,

I don't know how I missed this thread, either!! That technique is really interesting, and looks like it is fun.  I might have to give that a try, since I like the look of stone buildings. 

Um.  your turntable is HUGE!! You should have no problem turning a big boy on that!! When I first saw it without the trains on it, I thought you used S gauge track for the circle.  

Awesome!

Mark


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy 

This roundhouse is looking great. The vinyl patching cement makes for very believeable stone work. You are smart to make this in separate pieces which can be assembled in the garden. I would also recommend that you design it so that is can be disassembled if necessary. 

I have been inside the Como Roundhouse when it was on tour with the forest service. The building is secure and a good roof is on it. Don't remember that they got the turntable to work, but there was one on site for it. The Forest Service has a tour often in September that is really fun where you drive from Como over the old RR grade to Breckenridge. 

Terl


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, all, progress report:









This shows two sections of the roundhouse sidewalls.









This shows the backwall. Each section will be easy enough to be placed or if necessary be replaced. They will be painted, sealed and weatherproofed.









The concrete vinyl patcher are laid about 3/16" to 1/4" thick. Together with the 3/4" styrofoam, 1/2" plywood and 1x2s,a strong wall is created.









This is a 4 ft. section to which a 3 ft. section will be added to make the 7 ft. deep roundhouse.

Well, work on the roundhouse will be interrupted for one to two weeks while my wife and I continue our main job of babysitting for our two granddaughters ( ages 2 and 4 yrs ) vacationing at the beach.

Regards,

Rudy Allarde


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Rudy,
 this is semply beautiful, amazing work I just love it 7 foot walls are something else also.
Looking forward to seeing more. Enjoy the grandkids and the beach.
Roland/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, how heavy is the wall in the pic above?


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress notes: 









This shows the most recent plan. The turntable, front wall, wall sections A1, A2, B1, B2, are all done. 









Working on sections C1 and C2. 









The back wall C1 C2 is 8 ft. wide. Six windows. A fixed door on each end. 









What's behind the wall. 









Working on the fixed door. (non-opening, not even a jar ) 

I think the roof will be flat asphalt roofing, slightly pitched on each side of midline. Front roof half will be fixed, back roof half will have 4 hinged sections. I hope. 

jimtyp: each wall section weighs 8 to 10 lbs. 

Well, halfway, I think, to finishing my "Dial A Train" project. 

Thanks, everyone. 

Rudy Allarde 
Indian Springs, Alabama


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Been following this build since you started. Big project! Very well done too. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Some very nice progress so far Rudy, keep up the good work, and keep the pics coming


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Rudy, The weathers good now. I know you've been outside working, hows the turntable coming ? 
Have you hired a crane to install it yet ?


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bryan, I need to finish the wall sections of the roundhouse before I can move them piece by piece to the railroad. While working on the back wall sections (c1 and C2) I ran into a problem, which is shown in the following picture. 










The problem, which I knew but refused to face, is that I simply do not have enough space inside my house to finish building all the wall sections of the roundhouse. The 8 foot wide rear wall of the roundhouse as shown above is now just too big to be in the kitchen. 

I have tried all these 41 years we have lived in this same house to clean up the three car garage.The only solution I can think of is to find a new workspace for my railroad. 

Last week, I ordered a portable building (Derksen) and it arrived yesterday. For the next few days, I will indulge myself with this 12 x 24 foot train related toy, making some improvements before resuming work on the roundhouse inside. 



















The electrician said some time next week. 

Regards, 

Rudy Allarde


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

What a forgiving wife you must have ! To do that on the kitchen table . Nice Shed, now you can all eat on the table again. I really need to take a trip to your place Rudy.I would like to see the finished product.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

with that place and entrance avayable now, you could build the roundhouse in one piece on a solid base, and have it placed by a forklift. 

What a forgiving wife you must have ! To do that on the kitchen table 

i agree with bryanj, and suppose, that your wife gladly agreed to the new workshop - just to get her kitchen back.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

So far I have to settle with an 8x12 workshop that doubles as the tool shed. I don't think my wife took me serious when I said I would needed one of those General Steel buildings. I'd settle for the 20x40.  

The project is coming along nicely. If I start something that big, it has to be in the driveway. Which means I usually have one weekend to finish (before it's expected to be back out of the driveway). /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Rudy, that is very great work. Reminds me of how much work went into bonasi! 

Ole Toad


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice building Rudy, the wife moved me and the trains out into a 10 X 20 building last winter. It's getting full so I can't say I have a whole lot more room. But it's all my space.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Good looking building. I have to do something like that.


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress report: 
After taking a few days to build me a new workshed, I'm back to resume work on my roundhouse. All the wall sections of the roundhouse are now finished. The next thing to do is to build a site in the layout. 
Here are some pictures. 









This is one of the two rear sections (C1). 









The two sections (C1 and C2) together make the whole 8 foot rear wall of the roundhouse. 



















This project is behind schedule. I had planned to finish this on May 27 to celebrate my 80th birthday. It looks like it will go on beyond this hot summer. Too many excuses. 

Regards, 
Rudy Allarde


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Happy Birthday (late) Rudy! Sweet shop (not sweat shop) and roundhouse, keep at 'em.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

And Rudy said " This project is behind schedule. I had planned to finish this on May 27 to celebrate my 80th birthday. It looks like it will go on beyond this hot summer. Too many excuses." 

Well from your documentation it looks like your days are full and your not laying around trying to get some energy. The shop is looking really great and the Round House looks fantastic. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, 

Congratulations on your new RR shop. Looks great! And also on your birthday! My birthday's in May also. I was 39...........again! hehehe! Actually I'm only a few short years behind you. 

The roundhouse & turntable is going look terrific on your railroad. Really nice work.


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress notes: 
Here are some pictures: 


















Built the base and flooring of the roundhouse. Lowes cut all the pieces of 2x8s and 4x8x3/4 plywood, and all I did was screw them together. 









Trying out the front wall on site. 



























Well, looks like all the sections will fit together on site and are good to go. 

Thanks for all the comments. 

Regards, 
Rudy Allarde


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Rudy, it is really coming together and looking great. Thank you for sharing your experience and journey.


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap Rudy ! You doing all that work by yourself ? Looks great I don't get as much done anymore with this heat and my heart problems.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That's amazing, Rudy! I'm really looking forward to seeing your roundhouse come together on your layout. 

Llyn


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

man i cant wait for that to go up, Rudy that is really nice! 

tom h


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's definitely not going to blow away  Fantastic roundhouse!


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update pics. I'm starting to get roundhouse envy. Unfortunately I would have to take down several trees just to find a place to put in a roundhouse of this scale. Besides, I don't have enough large steam engines at this point to fill it up.  

Paul


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks real good so far.


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rudy, What's New ? 
How's it going, inquiring minds want to know !


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress notes: 

Been working on the roundhouse in the workshop. It has been dangerously unhealthy for me to work outside in the heat, so I'm sorry for this very slow progress. Anyway, here are some pictures. 
All the wood have been painted, and all the wall sections have been sealed (using Qickrete concrete Sealer). 











2x4 posts and beams for the roof. 









Front half has fixed roof ( altho removable by removing screws). 
Rear half has 4 piano hinged roof sections for easy access to battery cars and locos. 









Padlocks on the doors serve as door handles only to pull them open. 









Open doors. 

The roof has a slight downward pitch from midline. It will be covered with asphalt roll roofing. The chimney vents are just decorative. 

Thanks and regards to all, 

Rudy Allarde 
Indian Springs, Alabama


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress notes: 

The roundhouse is now on site. 
























































There is a lot more to do. As soon as I get the turntable connected to the mainline, I will be able to move trains to the roundhouse. 


Thanks and regards to all. 

Rudy Allarde 

Indian Springs, Alabama


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Rudy.... Just found this post.... Beautiful roundhouse. Great job.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that is big and as nice as it is big!


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

I believe it is time to update this project photo. Isn't the IPP&WRR engine house at Craig Leigh complete?


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Rudy, 

The last time I was up there was last summer. It didn't look like much was going on. Como doesn't draw much traffic so I'm not sure what the motivation would be to fix it up beyond a personal sense of satisfaction. There is also an excellent project out in Hugo, Colorado. I had also heard that one was going to be renovated, but again, a little out of the way.

Your building a sweet project.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, How are things coming along ? Are you doing Ok ? Have not heard from you in awhile.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just found this thread...Rudy, thank you so much for sharing this project. It is simply awesome! 


I wonder if the original Como turntable was "hand" operated too? I love seeing those original photos and how raw life was back then. Kids today are sooo freakin spoiled! I plan to get the 11 year old out in the freeze today to help unload blocks for my steps.... Anybody have an old buggy whip? lol


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive. That is one big project. Any updates. Later RJD


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, What have you been up too ? Any new Projects this year ?


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Bryan J, good to hear from you.

I have several small projects that I need to do to improve my railroad this year. Nice weather arrived this week, March 17, and I have started on my schedule.










By the end of this week, the mainline (about 750 feet of track, excluding sidings) should be cleaned and operational. Then, I will be able to summon any of the ready to rum trains from the roundhouse. They will be running around and whistle while I work.

In April, I will move the current seasonal circus show (night prowlers have been eating the circus figures), to a raised and roofed permanent Circus and Renaissance Faire Module. I will also try to finish the Bridge on the River Kwai which I had started and then abandoned three or four years ago because I was too lazy to make the Kwai River. I also need to clean and weed the grounds around Helm's Deep. Also in April, I will build Southern Produce. This will be a large warehouse with a siding for refrigerator cars, and will be the main distributing center for two big grocery store chains in the south.

In May, the Mountain Line should again be operational. This is the other 750 feet of track winding around several mountains, with the smallest curve being 5 foot diameter. The trains running the mountain line (all steam) will thus have access to 1500 feet of track, excluding sidings.The mainline and mountain line are now joined at several areas with crossovers, eversince the railroad became totally battery operated a couple of years ago. Another project this May will be a bridge. It will be made of wood, as I cannot do metal.

Its hard to believe the railroad is now over 15 years old; but I honestly believe that I have found the ( battery operated) fountain of youth in my garden railroad.

Well, I'll keep on dreaming, but hopefully, I can post some results.

Rudy Allarde
Indian Springs, AL


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

The circus Module sounds very interesting ! Darn Critters . That alone sounds like alot of work let alone the rest of your list. I know you have posted some pictures in the past of your layout . Can you post some again ? You need to post a photo album for us to look at . I need the inspiration to keep going.Looks like you have an organized calendar there .


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that roundhouse is an awesome project! Really looks nice so far.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

BTW, how well does the vinyl concrete patcher stick to the foam, over time and with exposure to weather?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

On Jim Strong's famous Woodland Railway in Maryland, there are buildings constructed of foam with vinyl patcher over it way that are over 20 years old. They look great!


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ray,









My Helms Deep, concrete vinyl patcher over foam, is still looking good after six years.

BTW, the roundhouse has been finished and on site. ( Roundhouse Final Update, posted about 2 months ago.)

Regards,
Rudy Allarde


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Rudy,

After seeing you roundhouse and Helm's Deep photos, I have to ask,...What other unique and interesting structures have you built on your layout? 

Ed


----------

